# Farmington Canyon



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Scout camp this Friday; we are heading up F canyon a little late, so I'm sure that the campsites will be taken, where can we camp primitively? Any directions and help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Up on top and towards Farmington Flats, (south). Don't know what the snow situation is, though.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I doubt the gate on top is open to allow the access to farmington flats or to bountiful peak campground. I have never seen the campground in f canyon to be full.(brain cramp and do not remeber the name of it) You might want to think about driving down to the bountiful peak road as there are a few more place to pull off and camp then in the f canyon side. Ether way there will be a lot of people and the sooner you can get up there the better the spot.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> I doubt the gate on top is open to allow the access to farmington flats or to bountiful peak campground. I have never seen the campground in f canyon to be full.(brain cramp and do not remeber the name of it) You might want to think about driving down to the bountiful peak road as there are a few more place to pull off and camp then in the f canyon side. Ether way there will be a lot of people and the sooner you can get up there the better the spot.


Sunset campground. I would be surprised to see the gates open as well. You could take a quick test run in Bountiful and see if sheep herders(GWT to the south) is open, there are quite a few unimproved spots up that way.


----------

